# I need a POD DTG fulfillment service with a manual order solution



## DenisGuy (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi! I have a pretty specific issue, here.
I had been selling t-shirts for the last little while using Scalable Press but I've quit on them because they simply can't print a damn t-shirt correctly.
Which then leads me to my next dilemma. SP has a lot of flaws (almost only flaws) but! Both their price point and website - upload your design, choose your garment, put the address in, pay, you're done - are very cool.
I took a good look at many other companies that do POD DTG fulfillment and at their prices. My estimation of the costs for 1 t-shirt printed and shipped to Canada (for the sake of evaluation) is as follows:

Scalable Press: $12.26/shirt
Print Aura: $25.25/shirt
Teelaunch: $16.50/shirt
Theprintful: $20.50/shirt
Teescape: $13.75/shirt
Tshirtgang: $18/shirt

So obviously I'd like to go with Teescape. Which leads me to my next problem:

Teescape doesn't have the nice little website allowing me to manually order my shirt, which means that I would need to install Teescape on WooCommerce, which means that my website would need to have an SSL certificate, which would cost me $99+/year.

So let's backtrack, here: where can I find a POD DTG fulfillment service with a manual order website that doesn't cost $25 per git dang t-shirt?
I'm frustrated.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## randompixel (Dec 23, 2016)

this is not a plug cuz I get nothing for it....

MDDHosting... Cheap hosting plan (like really cheap if you only need a gig of space) with FREE SSL.

It's where I am.
Im using MDD, Woocommerce and Teescape.


----------



## DenisGuy (Jan 3, 2017)

randompixel said:


> MDDHosting... Cheap hosting plan (like really cheap if you only need a gig of space) with FREE SSL.


Interesting... but I've already paid for my hosting. I'm hoping for another solution... though I might have to go to MDDHosting, because you're right, it's very cheap


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Denisguy,

Great price comparison. It looks like you were using our base pricing which is $2 more than our preferred member pricing. Our preferred member pricing is $8 for a white or $11 for a color t shirt, plus $4.95 flat rate shipping within Canada or US (As many tees as you want to the same address).

If you or any other members are interested in our preferred member pricing please send me a private message containing your Tshirtgang member name and I will update your pricing.

Kind regards,
Natalie
Tshirtgang


----------



## DenisGuy (Jan 3, 2017)

BTW, I still haven't had a satisfactory answer to my request. This sucks!


----------



## user03 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello Denis, 

you don't need to pay that much for a SSL, actually you can buy it for 5 bucks, here's a direct link: https://www.godaddy.com/offers/defa...rGvu8hBga6ZDxCVfY226y90FZ7-6PzKXs4aAu-A8P8HAQ


----------

